# Can anyone ID this plant?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It's not a bee plant that I am aware of, but it popped up in one of my gardens this year. It's a smallish ivy that has what looks like some kind of "fruit". I've never seen it before. The leaves are about 2 or 2 1/2" long, and the fruits are around 3/4" long.

http://www.pbase.com/dragonfly/image/118554448


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Where the blooms yellow before it set fruit?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not sure. I never saw the flowers. It was growing on a trellis that I had some morning glories growing on, and I never noticed it until a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I think this is it.

Melothria pendula L.
Guadeloupe cucumber, Meloncito, Speckled Gourd

http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/species.php?id_plant=MEPE3


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow Derek, that's it! How in the heck did you find that?

Thanks!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I my not be good at to many things in life, but I am an internet search master. My boss loves me for that. Saves him lots of money.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Depends on the size of the fruits. If they are not very tiny then it may be Melothria scabra or Mexican Sour Gherkin:

http://www.seedsavers.org/Details.aspx?itemNo=1192


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow my son went hiking last week and came back with something that looked just like it! I was thinking of posting a picture too. The inside was similar to a passion fruit with multiple seeds each one of them in a little sack of fluid. Smelled real good and tasted one of the jell packs and was sweet and good tasting. He then looked around his school and found two small ones an a similar vine. The fruit was not as mature though. He did save the seed and will try to grow some next spring.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't get Dereks link to come up, if it is growing like a vine then it looks like a "May Pop" plant to me, best things to throw at each other. on the inside of the fruit it isn't juicy, all thats in it is seeds.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

magnet-man said:


> He did save the seed and will try to grow some next spring.


That's what I am going to try to do. It was growing in a place that I had to move it, because I am transplanting all my asparagus into that garden area. I transplanted it just it case it will survive, but I'm going to save seeds too. If my seeds are viable, I'll send you some (if you want)


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

What is the fruit like on the inside?


----------

